# Bought new alienware :D



## XinR (May 29, 2012)

*Bought new alienware m14x [Updated with more pics]*

Bought new alienware m14x 8GB Ram, Core i7, 3GB Graphix 
*i45.tinypic.com/15yhs2.jpg
Cost me 122000 including tax 

Have Very awsome Face detection(works with my spex on eyes) and wont detect anyone else other than me, wont detect my photo.

Have very awsome sound speakers..[Belive me!]

WEbcam is 2.0 megapixel with HD recording and no lagging.

Dual digital microphones(on both sides of webcam) can record audio in sterio
and hav good quality(7/10)

*i.imgur.com/8rLgy.jpg
*i.imgur.com/oc4rA.jpg
*i.imgur.com/s4ZMI.jpg
*i.imgur.com/KtvLd.jpg
*i.imgur.com/VdmoJ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ZfrwH.jpg
*i.imgur.com/WEJWV.jpg
*i.imgur.com/cZmlc.jpg
*i.imgur.com/OzeAQ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/7TQAo.jpg

This is what i get with CoD Black ops


*i48.tinypic.com/2wpox2a.jpg
Post yuor responses. Yes, this is my first post.

Xin R


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 30, 2012)

You could have bought a kickass Desktop with that price.


----------



## saswat23 (May 30, 2012)

Congrats. 
But this isn't the section to post this stuff. Ask any mods to move this thread to 'Show-Off' section. 
BTW post pics soon.


----------



## RiGOD (May 30, 2012)

You should have asked for an opinion before shelling out such a hefty amount. Custom gaming RiG's are always better friend. 

Anyways congratz, do post some pics


----------



## RCuber (May 30, 2012)

XinR said:


> Bought new alienware m14x 8GB Ram, Core i7, 3GB Graphix
> 
> Cost me 122000 including tax
> 
> ...



Congratulations buddy.. Please post a review of the same  



Sainatarajan said:


> You could have bought a kickass Desktop with that price.





RiGOD said:


> You should have asked for an opinion before shelling out such a hefty amount. Custom gaming RiG's are always better friend.
> 
> Anyways congratz, do post some pics



you cannot carry a desktop everywhere


----------



## rahul_c (May 30, 2012)

Congrats! That is a seriously amazing laptop, I really like it's customized LEDs. How much does it battery lasts?


----------



## XinR (May 30, 2012)

Battery last for 6h 50 min with LED on, and i wanted a laptop. Ill post  pics soon.,..


----------



## theserpent (May 30, 2012)

nice.
post benchmarks.
And take screenshots


----------



## the_conqueror (May 30, 2012)

Killer looks  ! Congrats for such an awesome purchase.


----------



## RON28 (May 30, 2012)

it has GT555M graphic card? right?


----------



## d6bmg (May 30, 2012)

Should I say congrats?
Yes and No.

Congrats for buying a laptop only for flashy keyboard & brand-name which is very good for showoff. Oh forgot that *3GB Graphix card*.

 for Wasting money on that cr@p.


----------



## RON28 (May 31, 2012)

seriously, a gaming and multimedia laptop with gt555m for RS122000? just for the portability  
you bought this gaming laptop? i doubt it can't even play a 2007 *CRYSIS* at steady 60fps


----------



## XinR (May 31, 2012)

ehh,, it was ranked 3rd in digit's laptop rankings.. so i thought it would be my best option. I wanted mobility, no desktop is preferred whatsoever the performance maybe because i am going to join a collage.

Post more responses/comments. I plan this to use for minor gaming, major programming and 3rd rendering.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 31, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2012)

Congrats mate


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 31, 2012)

congo for buying an alienware. not to ridicule you but i want you to know there are better laptops than alienware for lesser price? and dont always trust "reviews".


----------



## Nuxer (May 31, 2012)

Congrats. Happy Computing.....


----------



## Jripper (May 31, 2012)

Congo.  That a real eye catcher you got there 
But yes,you could have bought a better config for a lesser amount of money.
But screw it, you already bought it so no point in grumbling. Enjoy the alien B-)


----------



## funskar (May 31, 2012)

Congrats
post review soon


----------



## u100i (May 31, 2012)

congrats mate , i am also planning to buy an M14x . One question , is this with 3rd generation i7 ? and can you please post specs and some more pics


----------



## aaruni (May 31, 2012)

Congrats man. When are you posting benchmark screenshots?


----------



## swiftshashi (May 31, 2012)

Killer looks,Congrats. Post benchmark scores,that's how we can get to know the power of this beast.


----------



## XinR (May 31, 2012)

What benchmark tool should i use??
This can run CoD WoW at 45 fps with 1600x900 and everything else pushed to limit.


----------



## dingdong (Jun 1, 2012)

XinR said:


> . I plan this to use for minor gaming, *major programming and 3rd rendering*.



Congrats first! Now for that really there are better products with a cheaper price than that.You have shelled around 20-25k extra for a brand name.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 1, 2012)

You could get a monster gaming rig in that price
BTW Congrats for buying it 
portability of an Alienware is another issue It weights 3-4kg for your beast


----------



## RON28 (Jun 1, 2012)

XinR said:


> What benchmark tool should i use??
> This can run CoD WoW at 45 fps with 1600x900 and everything else pushed to limit.



dude COD is really behind in terms of graphics compared to crysis and even elder scrolls...and you are getting 45 fps at 1600x900 resolution? this performance at Rs122000?


----------



## XinR (Jun 2, 2012)

RON28 said:


> dude COD is really behind in terms of graphics compared to crysis and even elder scrolls...and you are getting 45 fps at 1600x900 resolution? this performance at Rs122000?




That was the lowest i got. When inside a building, i get lyk 70 and during bomb blasts and all, i get steady 55.

I dont know if it was a bad decision anyway i am extremely happy with it. 

Xin R



101gamzer said:


> You could get a monster gaming rig in that price
> BTW Congrats for buying it
> portability of an Alienware is another issue It weights 3-4kg for your beast


Yeah it weighs a little :/
But i think i can overclock a little, i mean GPU..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 2, 2012)

Ignore the dumb critics. Enjoy your laptop, you won't regret.


----------



## XinR (Jun 2, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Ignore the dumb critics. Enjoy your laptop, you won't regret.



I wont. Trust me, i really wont! For anyone who have an ear, IT is an awsome laptop.>!! You WOULD never get the feel of this anywhere else..


----------



## hNs (Jun 17, 2012)

Killer looks ! want an alienware


----------



## XinR (Jun 18, 2012)

hNs said:


> Killer looks ! want an alienware



Trust me, you wont regret . The feel of alienware is lyk driving a bently.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 18, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Ignore the dumb critics. Enjoy your laptop, you won't regret.



Ehem!


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 18, 2012)

Just Enjoy your lappy 

No regrets if you're happy with it , however prices are on higher side.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2012)

noice 3GB graphix


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 18, 2012)

Congrats man, BTW I heard that dell is discontinuing alienware laptops...thats sad


----------



## theserpent (Jun 18, 2012)

Faun said:


> noice 3GB graphix





3GB gt 555m?
Why coudn't they put an 560 or 570m? 1 gb ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 18, 2012)

I Think Asus G75VW would be a better Choice adding 10-15k in your budget!! Well At this price an Assembled PC Would be Monster


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 19, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> I Think Asus G75VW would be a better Choice adding 10-15k in your budget!! Well At this price an Assembled PC Would be Monster



in this budget 2 x GTX 670 + i5 2500k+ a decent z77 board = ftw


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 19, 2012)

^^^LOL Screw Alien then!


----------



## techno (Jun 24, 2012)

XinR said:


> Bought new alienware m14x 8GB Ram, Core i7, 3GB Graphix
> *i45.tinypic.com/15yhs2.jpg
> Cost me 122000 including tax
> 
> ...



awesome looks how was the performance?????????


----------



## aaruni (Jun 24, 2012)

Please post benchmarks!!!!


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 24, 2012)

lol, congrats. 

i think i'll skip the lecture.  but you can keep a desktop in college rooms too(most of the colleges allow it) and there is next-to-nil usage of laptops in colleges.


----------



## XinR (Jul 2, 2012)

aaruni said:


> Please post benchmarks!!!!



What benchmark do you need??


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jul 5, 2012)

macha porichu,
enjoy gamming.u got an alienware b4 college.awesome!!!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2012)

^^ you are in kerela??
change it


----------



## XinR (Jul 5, 2012)

enthina changeane?? yeaH 

Tested with NFS The Run :  Works fine. getting FPS 35-40 at 1440x900


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 11, 2012)

Amazing lappy there mate! Enjoy the ultimate gaming experience...by the way, shouldn't you have gone for the r2 version which has a gt650m GDDR5?


----------



## XinR (Jul 12, 2012)

xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> Amazing lappy there mate! Enjoy the ultimate gaming experience...by the way, shouldn't you have gone for the r2 version which has a gt650m GDDR5?



When i bought my lap, that version was FCKUN NOT AVALABLE!

Anyway thnx mate... and sorry.. i m fed up of saying the same thing again, again and again..


----------



## shanthi (Jan 2, 2013)

It looks amazing especially customized LED, Enjoy Man


----------



## Sarath (Jan 2, 2013)

Amazing laptop man. Congrats.

Ignore the criticism (especially after the purchase is made)

I have always wanted one but could never afford one. I am going for the Asus G55VW since it is more affordable. It has somewhat similar specs though but still, if I could afford an alienware, I would have switched off the rational part of my brains and gone with my heart and got this one. 

Thanks for the pics. Happy gaming and prep yourself for lots of envy.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 3, 2013)

Congrats mate!
Ignore the the demoralizing posts,if you asked them before buying,you would have only got suggestions like DV6,some crappy Samsung/Asus or Dell models.


----------



## ojas1010 (Apr 5, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Should I say congrats?
> Yes and No.
> 
> Congrats for buying a laptop only for flashy keyboard & brand-name which is very good for showoff. Oh forgot that *3GB Graphix card*.
> ...



agree with you(i know its latte reply just saw now)!
i bought a xps 15 l502 which has almost the ssame specs for around 70k!!!!


----------



## R2K (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats !!!
Though I must say that Rs 100k+ is way too much to soend on a lappy( Ever thought how fast laptops these days get outdated ?)
And Is it just me or doesn't it look too flashy? The whole laptop looks like it is prepared to celebrate diwali.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 10, 2013)

R2K said:


> Congrats !!!
> Though I must say that Rs 100k+ is way too much to soend on a lappy( Ever thought how fast laptops these days get outdated ?)
> And Is it just me or doesn't it look too flashy? The whole laptop looks like it is prepared to celebrate diwali.



*i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/279/921/796.jpg


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 10, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/279/921/796.[/QUOTE]
> LOOl hahaah


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 11, 2013)

XinR said:


> Trust me, you wont regret . The feel of alienware is lyk driving a bently.



you're lying.you have never driven a bentley


----------

